# Martins Cages - Overpriced, or totally worth it?



## Jaguar

I'm looking to buy a new cage for my three rats, hopefully the last, once and for all. I'm seriously considering a Martins R-695 although it seems maybe a bit too large considering one of my rats is pretty old and doesn't move much and really won't be around much longer. Is a R-690 suitable for 2 or 3 males? Its footprint is much more appropriate for my living space, and it would fit in my shower for washing unlike the R-695, although it is not as deep as I would like it to be.

Although the price difference between the two is only about 30 dollars, with the shipping and conversion every penny I can save counts, and I think the R-695 may just be too big and cumbersome. They also get plenty of free range out time during the day in a sectioned off playpen I built for them. Any opinions? Other cages to suggest?

R-690 - $102
R-695 - $129

Shipping is $35 to 99114, WA


----------



## lilspaz68

Go for the R-680...its the same footprint as the R-695 (better for rats) but is less heavy and awkward. Of all the Martin's cages, it is my favorite and would be fine for 2-3 boys.

The R-690 I wouldn't put 2 big boys into myself, its got steep ramps and can be awkward to decorate etc...a wheel won't fit etc. As an investment its not worth it.

The R-695 is a great cage and would be good for 4-5 rats max. But as you said its an awkward bugger because of its size. Not my fav cage and I have 2 of them, 1 R-680 (2 out on loan), and an R-690 coming back for a single boy in 2 weeks.


----------



## PEG

Hey I live in WA too ^.^

I have a Martins R695 and it's a cool cage but I got mine for free...and now that I have it I would NEVER pay more then maybe $50 for it and I can't imagine getting a smaller version for almost as much money...I plan on getting a Critter Nation


----------



## Jaguar

I had a double Ferret Nation that I paid about $220 for so $170 for the R-695 seems a bit much to me... Although I'd rather just spend a bit extra money now and have a cage I know i won't want to throw in the trash or light on fire in a month... Trying to clear out all these spare cages I have that I don't use :-\

The reason I like the R-690 is because it is tall as opposed to wide, my bedroom is realy small and floorspace is sparce, and I also only have a stand up shower to wash the cage in and it would be a tight fit.... but now that I actually measured my shower it is 32 x 40 " so the R-695 would fit. I still have a while to decide because I am leaving in an hour to take Leno to the vet so I'll be broke for a while haha


----------



## Kiko

I have quite a few martins cages.
I have the 690, and it's a fine cage for females. But for males it seems crowded with those fat butts in it. And you can but BARELY fit a wheel.

I love the 680, and highly recommend it. It's a breeze to decorate and can easily fit 2-4 rats of any gender. I know what you mean about the floor space thats why I currently use a 690 for my 2 rats Curly and Mrs.C and it's fine for them but they are also very small.

I also use the RUUD for my 7 boys. 
In general, I suggest either the 695, or the 680 (the 685 is also good same dimensions as the 680)
And 35 shipping is not bad at all I payed close to that and I live in NY 2 hours from Martins cages haha.

So I say *Not overpriced at all for the quality of the cage which will last for years I know people with the cages form 15 years ago, and defiantly totally worth it.*
Being the owner of a FN a CN, and all the major Martins I honestly like the martins the best.


----------



## Jaguar

The main thing though is the floorspace - the cage I have right now is only a few inches less wide than the R-680 and I want something taller as opposed to wide :-\ I don't think they would custom make one without it costing a fortune, so I might not go with a Martins cage at all. Or I might just suck it up and go with an R-680 and make a table/stand for the cage. Flip top lid, yes or no?


----------



## Kiko

No there Custom cages are not much more expensive then a regular cage, I would email them and ask.

And I found the Flip top not to be very useful I only ever use the door anyway and it makes hanging hammocks a pain.


----------



## Jaguar

I asked about a custom cage and I guess they can't make custom pans so that idea went out the window. I think I'm going to go for a 680 and just build a custom table/shelf for it so it's not in front of my heater. I have another question though, do you find the door is in an awkward place at all? Can they get out of it easily/safely from the shelf, or do they have to climb out from the ramp? And what exactly is the flip top lid, is it just a normal top with some clips to keep it attached or something? Could I maybe get a picture of it?


----------



## halfmoon

I have the R-685. The full-top level would be a pain to clean without the flip-top. The flip top is attached in the back with the c-rings that they provide to put the cage togther. A lot of mine was already put together, though. The flip-top has two spring-clips to hold it closed in the front. I'll get pictures of mine as soon as I get home tonight and post them here. If you're getting the R-680, it might not be a problem because there are two balcony levels instead of a full one. I can see that ramp in the middle causing problems, though. My big boys would tumble right down it, pushing and shoving to get out. : Before I purchased my cage, I emailed them for information and their recommendations. They are extremely helpful and eager to answer questions. Whoever I talked to seemed to have a lot of experience with small animals, which was really nice. Also, get the powder coated instead of galvanized.


----------



## Jaguar

i'm thinking if I get the 680 I could just flip the front panel so the door is closer to the bottom left instead of the top right. it would make reaching the top of the cage to clean a bit of a pain, but i think if i got a flip top lid that would be alright. i wouldn't mind the awkward hanging because i never really hang anything from the ceiling of the cage anyways. i'm also considering the my first home for exotics, because it has a similar shape, but is a bit cheaper. but i hate the shelves. i really don't know anymore :-[


----------



## lilspaz68

I have changed up my R-680's ramp placement, you can put them wherever you want. The door is huge and fits a wheel which is awesome. Its a good place for a door as well since you can get everywhere by reaching. Get the R-680, your rats will love it.


----------



## Kiko

Yep just remove the c ring on the ramp and you can put it anywhere. You really don't need a flip top for it it's a huge door.


----------



## Jaguar

i ordered an r-680 tonight  it came out to $135 canadian, shipped to a pickup stop in washington. i'll be sure to take some pictures and put them up here when i get it and set it all up


----------



## wagz77

Tell me how you like it, im thinking about getting one as well!


----------



## mccauleywent

i love martins. i have 2 r695's a 680, a custom, a f400, and a large play pen. ive also had the r690, and r685. i think the r685 would be my pick for older male ratties, but i love my 695's too  currently i have a 695+ addition to make a 3 full level, 3 balcony martins that is 6" shorter than the RUDD. i also have a 695 and a 680 in use, and plan on buying another custom cage to add to my girls 695  im uploading pictures now and can post one of each for comparison


----------



## Jaguar

i'm really liking the 680 so far.. my only beef is that the door likes to swing shut on me, but i put a little s hook on the front to keep it open.  i'll post pictures of it when i get it all set up nicely. it's a mess right now xD


----------



## Nekopan

How do you guys who own/have owned CNs or FNs compare them to the Martins cages?

I already have a double CN on the way, but I'm curious.


----------



## Jaguar

the nation cages are definitely nice if you've got the space and means to clean it properly.. i just couldn't haul it outside to hose it down and it was far too difficult to get fully clean otherwise. it was also a HUGE pain to move since it couldn't be easily disassembled... which the martins are, if you assemble them with zip ties. they're also a LOT lighter and the pans make them really easy to clean. definitely prefer the martins for a smaller amount of rats. i would imagine the bigger martins like the ruud and 695 would be too much of a pain to get around and clean... hard to say though.


----------



## Kiko

OH yeah xD
My RUUD is a nightmare to clean. ALSO if you have a carpet put something beneath the martins or your carpet WILL get covered in urine. I have had to carpet clean 2 times already


----------



## chevalrose

I like Martin's. I've had both the R-690 and the R-695 (which I'm currently using). I didn't like the R-690...too thin. The R-695 is just as tall but with more floor space...and it fits in my shower just fine. 

Congrats on buying the R-680. As I've found so far, Martin's cages can certainly last a while and are overall great quality cages.


----------



## Jaguar

pretty happy with it so far  the door is a bit of a pain to open with one hand and it doesn't stay open, but i've made due with a s-hook attached to the front to keep it open. it's a breeze to clean with the liners i've made and bernard loves it. a bit expensive for what it is, but worth it


----------



## smesyna

Jaguar said:


> pretty happy with it so far  the door is a bit of a pain to open with one hand and it doesn't stay open, but i've made due with a s-hook attached to the front to keep it open. it's a breeze to clean with the liners i've made and bernard loves it. a bit expensive for what it is, but worth it


OoO your cage looks very cute!! I don't think its so expensive though, although the 695 is cheaper for the amount of rats it fits. The pet store cages that fit around the same amount of rats cost at least the same if not more, and the bars are flimsy, on some the pans can be chewed, often have too large bar spacing, have unsafe floors, rust easily, tend to have small doors, etc. The Martins do not have these problems, despite being around the same price. These are so much more worth the money than most cages on the market.

When the cages are new, the spring/hook thingies are stiff. They get easier with time, but make sure you're putting them on the right bar since you should be able to open it with one hand even when its brand new. 

I have a RUDD and a CN and I think they are both just awesome cages! but I do like the RUDD better. The CN was a bit of a PITA to clean because pee gets between the pieces and I don't live where I could easily get it outside (I wish it could just be rolled outside, but it would need to be lifted.) so I have to take it apart to clean it. I wish I didn't have that problem  The RUDD is big, and bulky to carry, but I'm a tiny woman and I can, albeit less than gracefully, carry it to the shower or outside to clean. That is the one thing that makes it for me, being able to be cleaned easily.


----------

